# Found an Injured Pigeon in NYC, Now What?



## eefranke (Sep 4, 2009)

I know there are millions of pigeons in New York City, but I've found an injured one and now have it at my apartment. The pigeon was inside a low flower bed on the sidewalk, shaking. When I came back for it with a box, it had moved to cover itself with leaves, sort of at an angle with its head down. There were feathers along the sidewalk which made it look like the pigeon might have been struck in the street and made its way to the bed. The left leg isn't moving at all, but has no marks, and the left wing also doesn't seem to be working well. Once I got it inside, the pigeon started trying to fly, but it would have crashed if my hands weren't under it.

It looks pretty okay, no blood or marks, but clearly can't fly. I have dissolved 325mg of aspirin in 250ml of water to help with pain as per a post on this board, but I don't know that it has drank the water. I'm wondering where to take this pigeon and what to do. I have a cat and a dog sharing this very small apartment with me, and want to help this pigeon, but don't really have the means to do so. Where can I take this pigeon so that it can be rehabilitated?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

First, please remove the aspirin. If the bird has internal injuries the aspirin can cause severe bleeding.
We do have members in NYC, hang in there.

Reti


----------



## eefranke (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you! I've replaced the aspirin water with normal water. I also don't know if I should try to be giving the bird food? I've been looking through posts and just don't know anything about birds and don't want to do harm.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a NYS-licensed wildlife rehabber in NYC. Can you send me an email with your phone number? (If you right-click on my user name you should see an option for email.)

Jennifer


----------



## eefranke (Sep 4, 2009)

jenfer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a NYS-licensed wildlife rehabber in NYC. Can you send me an email with your phone number? (If you right-click on my user name you should see an option for email.)
> 
> Jennifer


Okay, I've emailed you! Thank you!


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Update for those interested:

This bird is now in my care. She is a squeaker with a comminuted fracture of the left femur. There's something else that I haven't seen before on the x-ray: a metal spring in the crop. Turns out the bird had swallowed a plastic cap with a metal spring inside it. In addition to the fracture, she has CNS symptoms, which we think could be a result of lead toxicity from the metal that was sitting in her crop. (Since the bill for her and the other bird from animal control I brought in was already nearing $300, we opted not to do a blood lead level on her and just treat empirically.)

Femur's been splinted and she's on oral DMSA.

Jennifer


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Jennifer,
Thanks for the update. Poor Pij! that spring _looks_ painful  I've never seen a pij X ray b4, thanks for the chance. So is there any way to get it out? just wondering. Peace.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

can you try to work that spring up and out of her throat???


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

The "spring" is already out (that's how I know it's a plastic cap). Wouldn't make much sense to leave it in there, would it?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh good, lol


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

This think looks prety big!


----------

